# Grouphead leaver nut replacement



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Me again! So it turns out the Mrs must be cheating on me or has done something awful because she dropped a bombshell last night that I definitely did not expect "It's time to upgrade to a lever machine" so on that note I'm sorting out my Rocket before it goes up for sale!

It's only a minor niggle but it mars what is otherwise a beautiful piece of machinery. The last time I regreased the lever mechanism I rather hamfistedly bruised the nut the lever mechanism fixes into. It annoys me every time I look at it so I'd rather get it sorted before it goes to a new home.

Can anyone point me in the right direction of where I can pick one up and also if it's a standard size across most 'implementations' of an E61 grouphead or if I need the rocket version specifically?

The attached picture is from a Feama E61 and the part I'm after is the one circled in red


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Is this the part: https://www.partshub.co.uk/bezzera-cams-chromium-plated-fitting ?

I have no idea if the rocket parts are standard, if it's an e61 group then it seems likely. For some reason they dont seem to be a manufacturer that spare parts are commonly sold for.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

That's it for sure. I'll contact them to see if they can shed any light on compatibility


----------



## rharrison163 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd be interested to know if this ended up being the correct part?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

PM Espressotechno on here. Ian should be able to help.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

None of my UK suppliers list it.

I can get the part(s) from La Scala Italy (from their E61 Butterfly model), but it may take a long time, as it would be shipped as part of a machine order.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Why don't you just contact BB and ask them if they can get one put in with the next order of Rocket machines?


----------

